# Maui Waui 23 Days



## DBudz26 (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like she'll be frosty flower. 

View attachment 20140425_195010.jpg


----------



## DBudz26 (Apr 25, 2014)

Frosty 

View attachment 20140425_194948.jpg


----------



## sawhse (Apr 26, 2014)

Looking happy happy. Is that a sativa strain?


----------



## DBudz26 (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes it's Sativa. This particular strain has been around for 75years and this plant is from the same line as the original. I was really lucky to get this clone from one of my clone bars here in Denver.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Waui Maui, that baby should turn out real nice.


----------



## skullcandy (Apr 27, 2014)

looks healthy nice plant you got there ..


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks healthy. Unless you have already ran her, sounds like you haven't. You just never know what will turn out. Seen snowstorm at 3 weeks, but turned out "ok". But your in good position health wise to find out


----------



## DBudz26 (Apr 27, 2014)

Absolutely!  That's my favorite part of growing, you just never know! Thanks for looking, the feedback really helps to keep a keen eye on everything.


----------



## DBudz26 (May 2, 2014)

29 days! 

View attachment 20140430_183246.jpg


View attachment 20140430_183245-1.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (May 2, 2014)

looking good

:48:


----------



## sawhse (May 2, 2014)

Nice and frosty. :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 2, 2014)

I would love to grow and try this strain. Looks awesome man. Green karma all the way.


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2014)

Pretty sativa girl..  Enjoy that~


----------



## DBudz26 (May 5, 2014)

M.Waui 33 Days 

View attachment 20140505_113914.jpg


View attachment 20140505_113914-1.jpg


----------



## DBudz26 (May 10, 2014)

Update 37 days 

View attachment 20140510_164532-1.jpg


View attachment 20140510_164532.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 16, 2014)

I need that In my life 
That looks so sexy wish I had that strain so nice


----------



## DBudz26 (May 16, 2014)

Update 

View attachment 20140516_184628.jpg


View attachment 20140516_184556.jpg


View attachment 20140516_184632.jpg


----------



## DBudz26 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks Dank, haven't smoked her yet, but smoke report will follow. Couple more weeks till cut.


----------



## DBudz26 (May 20, 2014)

7 weeks! 

View attachment 20140520_204234.jpg


View attachment 20140519_183303.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 21, 2014)

Love it
Keep sharing
Love this strain can't wait to see it done. You going 9 weeks?


----------



## DBudz26 (May 21, 2014)

Most likely at nine weeks she should be ready! Never smoked this particular maui before. Super excited for harvest. Smoke report to come!


----------



## DBudz26 (May 27, 2014)

Harvest! !  Not a top yield, but some of the skunkiest cannabis I've smelled. Still hanging, smoke report soon! 

View attachment 20140526_203151.jpg


View attachment 20140526_191729.jpg


View attachment 20140526_191743.jpg


----------



## DBudz26 (May 27, 2014)

1 more 

View attachment 20140526_192024.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 27, 2014)

Looking forward to the smoke report.:joint:


----------



## Deception (May 28, 2014)

How much  did it yield  wet n dry? Estimate. ....


----------



## DBudz26 (May 29, 2014)

Just under 37grams cured. Not a huge yield but its dank!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 29, 2014)

Nice work
Wanna hear smoke report


----------



## Strawberryslilpatch (Jul 26, 2014)

Thats looking mighty nice!!! Its been years since I've tasted that Island Bud! I think I'll work on finding me some seeds now!
:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------

